# 317 to 18hp Magnum conversion



## 44sackett (Dec 6, 2004)

OK, bought this 317 tractor a couple years ago with no motor(series I motor had blown on previous owner and he had removed it). Finally found a 18hp Magnum on a yard pro tractor and have gotten it installed on the tractor.

Now have some issues with the wiring, hoping to get some ideas on whats going on.
Got tractor to start and run having found instructions on wiring the tractorwith a new ignition switch(kohler 25-099-04) and wired it up per instructions found on WFM. switch wired as follows:

g- ground
S- solenoid---purple
R- Regulator/Rectifier----light green
B- Battery--- red
M- Coil---Pink
A- lights/accesory---yellow

tractor started and ran but when I turned switch to the off position it kept running, finally traced it to the pink wires for the seat switch. Jumped wires as seat/fender pan was removed from tractor. Now tractor starts and then cuts off as it should.

installed pto and pto not working, trace to yellow wire coming from pto switch had been cut at some point in time. wired into the lights/accesory terminal in switch. tractor will now fire but dies when switch is released from start postion to run position. checked pto switch with multimeter and it seems to be working correctly.

Everything else is working normally(lights, etc.) whether the pto is hooked up or not and with pto switch unplugged the tractor runs fine.....just dont want to spend 25-30 bucks on a new pto switch if i dont have too....

Do i have a bad switch or does the yellow wire from the pto switch hook into something else?? 

thanks in advance for any ideas/suggestions!!!!


----------



## SonnyT (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry to take so long. According to the Schematic. the PTO yellow wire goes to the IGN post on the switch. The other yellow wire from the Acc. goes to the light switch.


----------

